# Preferences on white wines for cooking?



## ayeung74 (Apr 29, 2013)

Anyone have recommendations for cheap white wines to use for cooking wine (besides leftover from old bottles)? I just wanted to see if people here have any preferences for brands or types for their all-purpose white wine for cooking.


----------



## ejd53 (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't have any real preference, but usually I'll go for something like Yellowtail (it's about $4.00/bottle on sale here).


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 29, 2013)

a little two buck chuck from trader joe's isn't bad in a pinch.http://traderjoes.com/fearless-flyer/article.asp?article_id=433


----------



## jared08 (Apr 29, 2013)

Boxed chablis does a good job for the price


----------



## dharperino (Apr 29, 2013)

I prefer Sauvignon blanc or wines that have good acidity. Most low price CA Chards are too flabby. YMMV!


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 29, 2013)

I use Pinot Grigio. I like to keep those little bottles that come in a 4 pack for cooking at home. Like Sutter Home. Convenient size, less waste.

-AJ


----------



## berko (Apr 29, 2013)

i dont think many people in this world could tell a difference, so id say take the cheapest.


----------



## Sambal (Apr 30, 2013)

Leftovers, cheap Sav Blanc from a box and depending on what cooking, Shao Xing and cooking sake as well.


----------



## Gravy Power (Apr 30, 2013)

I've been told to avoid California Oak barrels, for whatever reason...


----------



## theo59 (Apr 30, 2013)

I like dry vermouth.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 30, 2013)

Anything that comes in a box.


----------



## ayeung74 (Apr 30, 2013)

Great idea on the box wine...the two buck chuck isn't a bad deal at all either. I bought some recently to try and it's drinkable...certainly worth it for cooking. Thanks everyone.


----------



## ayeung74 (Apr 30, 2013)

I like it as well, although sometimes I forget that I have it.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 30, 2013)

first things first. i admire you guys big time. i live near wine country. most of my friends are in the bizness of wine. SNOBS..all of them.

they would cry foul at the mere mention of using inexpensive wine in cooking..box? hahahha..

with wine, expecially white wine in cooking i use whatever is cheap and on sale. my neighbor hated this pinot grigio and was about to toss it..i saved it. i am making a pork ragu tonight with it. i will give the neighbor half.

i did a good white versus cheap white..(i used cheap chinese cooking wine!) in a blind risotto taste. my buddies couldnt call it. it was too close to tell. funny. 

great thread.


how do you feel about red wine in cooking? same idea? cheap.


----------



## cnochef (Apr 30, 2013)

I cook with a splash of whatever I'm drinking, usually a good Riesling or Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## mkmk (Apr 30, 2013)

I use Bandit pinot grigio in a 1 liter box. It's bright and neutral, and it's easy to crush the box down to eliminate air space so it keeps in the fridge. About $7.


----------

